# An american seed vendor?!? This has got to be a scam...



## 7greeneyes (Dec 10, 2008)

like buzzgrower.com or even  DEA ensnarement or some sorts? Can someone please tell me if they have received seeds from this bank and if you could upload anything that verifies the validity of this place. Like a seed packet or somethin'...I dunno...it'd be cool if this was for reals...its at: hXXp://www.marijuana.worldbreak.com/I am very curious and would wish to know if this is a viable or bunk seedbank. Thank you for your time.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks fishy to me.


----------



## 84VW (Dec 10, 2008)

this part is just not right


SEEDLESS  BUDS-(ALL strains, 15 dollars "per" gram  plus regular shipping is 10 dollars, or 20 dollars for overnite delivery fee applies if you want this service.We ship throughout the USA!

---------------------------------------------------------------

(Minimum order is 10 Grams on BUDS) Cost is $15.00 per gram and shipping is still just $10.00 for 2-3 day service.

___________________________________

This site was just updated on: 10-10-07


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 10, 2008)

Site is already gone...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Site is already gone...



No, it's still there.  The correct link is:

hXXp://www.marijuana.worldbreak.com

LOL--I notice the prices are listed as "donations".


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, I have to agree that this site looks awfully suspicious.  LOL--they will grow dank bud of your choice for you, just $1500 for 3 oz--payable in advance.  

I have this bridge for sale....


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 10, 2008)

DEA ship you some rosemarry or parsley


----------



## umbra (Dec 10, 2008)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> like buzzgrower.com or even DEA ensnarement or some sorts? Can someone please tell me if they have received seeds from this bank and if you could upload anything that verifies the validity of this place. Like a seed packet or somethin'...I dunno...it'd be cool if this was for reals...its at: hXXp://www.marijuana.worldbreak.com/I am very curious and would wish to know if this is a viable or bunk seedbank. Thank you for your time.


 
buzzgrower is a scammer. Always has been, always will be. He was indicted on scamming people for steroids. Specifically, anadrol. Then he switched to seeds and cubenis. Still a scammer. Once a scammer Always a scammer.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 10, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> buzzgrower is a scammer. Always has been, always will be. He was indicted on scamming people for steroids. Specifically, anadrol. Then he switched to seeds and cubenis. Still a scammer. Once a scammer Always a scammer.


 But hows aboot this so called: hXXp://www.marijuana.worldbreak.com ? my spidey sense says stay the #%?! away. Seems very shadey...


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 10, 2008)

I found this one before, but it looked so cheesy that I left it alone.  hxxp://www.xmail.net/jay/index.html


----------



## shon205 (Dec 11, 2008)

that is a free web site hosting co
they let you build a site and host it for you and there ads on the site that is why you see yahoo ad links on it too this person just reg and sign up
this is a scam site marijuana.worldbreak i did whois search
you can't reg a domain name like this /


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2008)

only buy from repitable seed banks   period..:bolt::bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 11, 2008)

I ONLY order from a reputable "Doctor" out of the UK. Thanks anyways friend.


----------

